# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  मेरी कहानी

## The White hat Hacker

*ये कहानी एक कल्पना मात्र है जिसका किसी भी जीवित या मृत व्यक्ति से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है .



इसका अपडेट मैं प्रतिदिन तो नहीं दे पाउँगा इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ .

ये मेरी कहानी लिखने की पहली कोशिश है अगर कोई त्रुटी होती है तो क्षमा करें 
*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*पार्ट १ :-


मेरा नाम अर्व है मै छत्तीसगढ़ के एक छोटे शहर का रहने वाला मिडिल क्लास फॅमिली  का साधारण सा लड़का हूँ.
ग्रेजुएशन के बाद घर की स्थिति के कारण नौकरी कि तलाश में लग गया. मैंने वन विभाग में नौकरी करने का फैसला लिया.
इसके लिए मैंने वन विभाग की परीक्षा का फॉर्म भर दिया.
नियत तिथि को मै परीक्षा देने सेण्टर पर पहुँच गया .  वहां काफी लोग आये थे उस परीक्षा को देने के लिए. 
मै  अपने नियत स्थान पर जाके  बैठ गया और इश्वर को ध्यान करके अपने प्रश्न पत्र को हल करना सुरु कर दिया.
जब परीक्षा ख़त्म होने में ५ मिनट शेष थे तो मैंने अपने सभी उतरों को फिर से देखा और समय ख़त्म होने के बाद प्रश्न पत्र जमा करके अपने घर की ओर निकल पड़ा.


कुछ दिनों के परिणाम भी आ गये और मै उसमे सफल हुआ मेरे घर वाले काफी खुश  थे .
पर अभी psychical परीक्षा अभी बची हुई थी जो की अगले महीने में था.

मै नियत समय पर psychical परीक्षा के लिए पहुँच गया. वहां पर मैंने अपनी पूरी ताकत से उस परीक्षा को दिया जो इतने दिनों से खा पीकर और कसरत करके शरीर
बनाई वो आज बहुत काम आई.

१५ दिनों के बाद इसका परिणाम आया और मेरी नियुक्ति हो गई पर मुझे अपने घर को छोड़ कर बस्तर के जंगलो में जाना था. घर वाले काफी उदास थे 
वो दूर जाने से उदास नहीं थे परंतु उस क्षेत्र में नक्सलवादी घटनाओ की काफी खबरे आती रहती हैं जिससे वो थोड़े डरे हुए थे.

उन्हें समझा कर मै अपने गंतव्य की निकल पड़ा रास्तो का आनंद लेते हुए. कई जंगल पड़ते रस्ते में उन्हें मई देखता चल रहा था 2 दिनों के बाद मै उस स्थान पर पहुँच गया जहाँ मुझे पहुचना था .
वहां मैंने हेड ऑफिस में जाकर अपनी जोइनिंग लेली. वहां से मेरी ड्यूटी २५ किमी दूर जंगलो के बिच थी. मैंने भी सोचा चलो अच्छा है आबादी से दूर रहूँगा तो प्रकृति के और भी पास आ पाउँगा .
खैर वहन जाने के लिए एक ड्राईवर और एक वन विभाग की गाड़ी मिली .उस गाड़ी में अपना सामान डाल कर मै चल पड़ा अपने गंतव्य की ओर आने वाले समय से बेखबर अपनी धुन में.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Kahaniyon ke achhe sutra ban rahe hain. Jaari rakhiyega mitra.

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुरुआत अच्छी है, 


निरंतरता की कामना है

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*भाग 2
जब मै वहां पहुंचा तो देखा पक्के का एक मकान है जिसमे एक बेडरूम,एक किचन बाथरूम और छोटा सा सामने की ओर बगीचा था जैसा ज्यादातर सरकारी घरों में होता है.इस घर के चारो ओर घना जंगल था पर उस जंगल में डर नहीं एक सुकून सा था.मैंने अपना सामान गाड़ी से निकला और कुछ सामान मै और और कुछ ड्राईवर ने  पकड़ लिया. इसके बाद हम घर के अन्दर चले गए . उस घर में कुछ लकड़ी की कुर्सियां और टेबल था, बेडरूम पे एक पलंग और स्टडी टेबल था.कुल मिलाकर सब सही था.इसके बाद ड्राईवर ने मेरी सामान रखने में मदद की. 

उसके बाद उसने जाने को बोला, मैंने भी बोला ठीक है . पर जाते जाते उसने बोला “साहब इससे पहले जो साहब यहाँ रहते थे उनके लिए खाने पीने और झाड़ू पोछे का इन्तेजाम मेरी घरवाली करती थी. अगर आप कहें तो मई उसे बोल दूंगा वो आज शाम से आ जायेगी .” मैंने बोला “इसमें पूछने की क्या बात है ये सब तो करना हिन् है, इस बारे में मै खुद तुम से पूछने वाला था.” उसके बाद अपनी घरवाली को शाम को भेजने के लिए बोल कर वो वहां से चला गया.

इसके बाद मई सफ़र के कारण थोडा थका हुआ था तो हाथ मुहं धो कर माँ के दिए हुए लड्डू खाने लगा.खाने के बाद मैंने सोचा चलो आस पास देख लिया जाये. 

बाहर आ कर मै उस जगह का मुआयना करने लगा. ये भवन जंगल के छोर से लगा हुआ है अगर ध्यान से न देखा जाये तो लगेगा जंगल के बीचोबीच है .यहाँ से एक कच्ची सड़क जंगल की ओर जाती है जिसमे ४ पहिया चलने के निशान हैं.एक सड़क वो है जिससे हम आये थे पर वो पक्की सड़क थी. यहाँ तक बिजली के खम्बे आये थे तो मैंने सोचा चलो रातें तो अँधेरे में नहीं कटेंगी. घर के चारो ओर लोहे के तारों का घेरा था ताकि रात में जंगली जानवर मत आ जाये. ये सब देखने के बाद मै अन्दर चला गया और आँखे बंद करके लेट गया. मई कब नींद की आगोश में चला गया मुझे पता हिन् नहीं चला. 

मेरी नींद दरवाजे की दस्तक सुन कर खुली मैंने घडी में समय देखा तो शाम के ४.३० हो गए थे.मै उठ कर दरवाजा खोला तो सामने एक 30-३५ साल की औरत खाड़ी थी. मै कुछ बोलता इससे पहले हीं वो बोल पड़ी “साहब मई रामू की घरवाली.” मै सोचने लगा कोन  रामू? मेरे चेहरे पे प्रश्नवाचक भाव देख कर वो बोली “साहब जिसने आपको गाड़ी से यहाँ छोड़ा, वो गाड़ी का ड्राईवर.” तब मुझे याद आया की हाँ उसने शाम को अपनी घरवाली को घर के काम करने के लिए भेजने को बोला था.इससे पहले मै कुछ बोलता फिर से वो बोल पड़ी “मई आते वक़्त बाजार से सब्जियां और घर के कुछ जरुरी सामान ला दिया” और मेरे कुछ बोलने से पहले घर के अन्दर चली गई.


फिर मई अन्दर आया तो वो बाते करने लगी और अपना नाम कस्तूरी बताया “साहब आप कुछ बोलते हिन् नहीं गूंगे है क्या?’मई बोला तुम बोलने का मौका दो तब ना मै कुछ बोलू. “ फिर वो बोल पड़ी “ साहब मुझे माफ़ करना मुझे बाते करने की आदत है मेरी जुबान चुप हिन् नहीं रहती.” मैंने बोला ठीक है चलो यहाँ किसी से बाते तो कर पाउँगा. फिर वो मुझे बताने लगी की इससे पहले जो साहब यहाँ रहते थे उनका सभी काम वही करती थी. उनका ट्रान्सफर 2 महीने पहले हुआ था तभी से वो शाम को घर की सफाई करके चली जाती थी.

शाम को ७.०० बजे  घर के सारे काम ख़त्म करके वो बोली “साहब खाना बना दिया है और घर की साफ सफाई भी कर दी है अगर आप कहें तो खाना लगा दूँ.”मै  बोला अभी रहने दो मै बाद में खुद से निकल कर खा लूँगा.” इसके बाद मैंने उसे सामान आदि के पैसे दिए. वो फिर जाने लगी तो मैंने पूछा “तुम कहाँ रहती हो और सुबह कितने समय आओगी?” वो बोली जंगल के उस पार हमारी बस्ती है यहाँ से 2 kmkmkm दूर.” मैंने पूछा “इतनी रात को तुम वहां जाओगी कैसे.” वो बोली “ ये तो हमारा रोज का काम है इसमें को परेशानी नहीं है.” फिर वो चली गई.

फिर मै अपने काम को निपटने लगा और और रात को ८.०० बजे घर फ़ोन करके अपने सकुशल पहुँचने का समाचार दे दिया. जंगल होने के कारण वहां मोबाइल में सिग्नल कम था तो आवाज थोड़ी कम साफ़ आ रही थी.
इसके बाद मै अपना सारा काम निपटा के रात को ९.30 में खाना गर्म करके खाने लगा. कस्तूरी ने रोटी और गोभी आलू की सब्जी बनाई थी. वैसे खाना अच्छा बना था. रात को १०.30 खाना खाने के बाद  सोने चला गया.
*

----------


## anita

बहुत बढ़िया जी 

जारी रखे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> Kahaniyon ke achhe sutra ban rahe hain. Jaari rakhiyega mitra.





> शुरुआत अच्छी है, 
> 
> 
> निरंतरता की कामना है





> बहुत बढ़िया जी 
> 
> जारी रखे 
> 
> धन्यवाद



*धन्यवाद  मित्रों  आप लोगो का सहयोग रहा तो इस कहानी को अंत तक जरुर ले जाऊंगा.*

----------


## vishal

अच्छी शुरुआत

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*भाग ३

सुबह मेरी नींद ४ बजे अचानक एक सपने से खुली जिसमे मेरी पीछे एक भूत लगा हुआ है जो मुझे मारना चाहता है. इसके बाद फिर मुझे नींद नहीं आ रही तो मै सुबह सुबह टहलने को निकल गया. गर्मी का दिन था इसलिए सुबह जल्दी हो गई पर जंगल होने के कारण रौशनी नहीं हुई थी, अभी भी अँधेरा था. मै इस इलाके से परिचित नहीं था इसलिए ज्यादा दूर नहीं जाना चाहता था. तो मै जंगल वाली पगडण्डी पे चलने लगा. यूँ हीं घूमते घूमते और जंगल का नज़ारा लेते लेते मुझे ये पता हिन् नहीं चला की कब मै काफी दूर निकल आया. जब मैंने घडी पर नज़र डाली तो सुबह के ६.३० हो गया था. मैंने सोचा अब मुझे चलाना चाहिए तो मई वापस मुड़ कर जाने लगा. अचानक मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे कोई मेरे पास से गुजरा, मुझे लगा मेरा वहम होगा. फिर मै अपने रास्ते पे चलने लगा. पर रह रह कर मुझे ऐसा एहसास हो रहा था जैसे कोई मेरा पीछा कर रहा है या मेरे साथ साथ चल रहा है.
वैसे मै जल्दी डरता नहीं हूँ और अपने रास्ते पर चलने लगा ये सोच कर की नया जगह है इसलिए मुझे वहम हो रहा है.कुछ समय चलने के बाद हिन् मुझे अपना रूम नज़र आने लगा. जब मई अपने रूम के पास पहुंचा तो दूर से कस्तूरी आती हुई नज़र आ रही थी.उसके हाथ में एक दूध का बर्तन था. फिर वो मेरे सामने आ कर खाड़ी हो गई और बोली”साहब मैंने चाय के लिए दूध लाया है, मेरे यहाँ एक गाय है जो ४ लीटर दूध देती है इसलिए आपके लिए भी ला दी हूँ.” मैंने मन में सोचा आते आते हिन् बोलने लगी फिर मैंने उससे बोला “ ठीक है मेरे लिए एक कप चाय बना दो और नाश्ते की तैयारी करो आज जल्दी ऑफिस जाना है काम का पहला दिन है.” फिर वो इतना सुनते ही अन्दर चली गई.उसके बाद मई नहाने चला गया और आकर चाय पिया फिर तैयार होते तक नाश्ता भी उसने रेड्डी कर दिया था. मैंने सोचा गाँव की औरतो में क्या फुर्ती होती है.उसने नाश्ते में पूरी, आलू की सब्जी और आंचार दिया था. 
मै  नाश्ता करके अपने कागजात सही कर रहा था तब तक रामू भी गाड़ी लेकर आ गया. मैंने कस्तूरी को घर के काम समझा कर रामू के साथ गाड़ी में बैठ गया और जाते जाते कस्तूरी से बोला की दोपहर में खाना खाने आऊंगा कुछ अच्छा बनाना.

फिर रामू ने गाड़ी स्टार्ट की और हम चल पड़, रश्ते में रामू ने पूछा साहब मेरी पत्नी काम अच्छा करती है न,अगर नहीं आरती तो बताइए. मैंने बोला”बिलकुल सही करती है भाई.”फिर रास्ते भर रामू मुझे जंगल और वहां रहने जानवरों के बारे में बताने लगा.साथ में जंगल कहाँ से कहाँ तक फैला है.
*

----------


## vishal

> *भाग 2
> जब मै वहां पहुंचा तो देखा पक्के का एक मकान है जिसमे एक बेडरूम,एक किचन बाथरूम और छोटा सा सामने की ओर बगीचा था जैसा ज्यादातर सरकारी घरों में होता है.इस घर के चारो ओर घना जंगल था पर उस जंगल में डर नहीं एक सुकून सा था.मैंने अपना सामान गाड़ी से निकला और कुछ सामान मै और और कुछ ड्राईवर ने  पकड़ लिया. इसके बाद हम घर के अन्दर चले गए . उस घर में कुछ लकड़ी की कुर्सियां और टेबल था, बेडरूम पे एक पलंग और स्टडी टेबल था.कुल मिलाकर सब सही था.इसके बाद ड्राईवर ने मेरी सामान रखने में मदद की. 
> 
> उसके बाद उसने जाने को बोला, मैंने भी बोला ठीक है . पर जाते जाते उसने बोला “साहब इससे पहले जो साहब यहाँ रहते थे उनके लिए खाने पीने और झाड़ू पोछे का इन्तेजाम मेरी घरवाली करती थी. अगर आप कहें तो मई उसे बोल दूंगा वो आज शाम से आ जायेगी .” मैंने बोला “इसमें पूछने की क्या बात है ये सब तो करना हिन् है, इस बारे में मै खुद तुम से पूछने वाला था.” उसके बाद अपनी घरवाली को शाम को भेजने के लिए बोल कर वो वहां से चला गया.
> 
> इसके बाद मई सफ़र के कारण थोडा थका हुआ था तो हाथ मुहं धो कर माँ के दिए हुए लड्डू खाने लगा.खाने के बाद मैंने सोचा चलो आस पास देख लिया जाये. 
> 
> बाहर आ कर मै उस जगह का मुआयना करने लगा. ये भवन जंगल के छोर से लगा हुआ है अगर ध्यान से न देखा जाये तो लगेगा जंगल के बीचोबीच है .यहाँ से एक कच्ची सड़क जंगल की ओर जाती है जिसमे ४ पहिया चलने के निशान हैं.एक सड़क वो है जिससे हम आये थे पर वो पक्की सड़क थी. यहाँ तक बिजली के खम्बे आये थे तो मैंने सोचा चलो रातें तो अँधेरे में नहीं कटेंगी. घर के चारो ओर लोहे के तारों का घेरा था ताकि रात में जंगली जानवर मत आ जाये. ये सब देखने के बाद मै अन्दर चला गया और आँखे बंद करके लेट गया. मई कब नींद की आगोश में चला गया मुझे पता हिन् नहीं चला. 
> 
> ...


सजीव  लेखन निरंतरता बनाये रखे

----------


## Loka

मित्र हम सब आपके अपडेट का इंतजार कर रहे है, आप कहाँ है

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*सॉरी मित्रो आज बाहर हूँ आज अपडेट नहीं दे paunga*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*आज का अपडेट छोटा है और मै कल अपडेट नहीं दे पाउँगा पर परसों एक महा अपडेट आएगा.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*भाग -१५

        तभी एक गाड़ी घर के सामने आकर रुकी और उसमे लोकल फारेस्ट गार्ड थे. वो मेरे पास आये और बोला के आपके ऑफिस से फ़ौरन बुलावा आया है आपका मोबाइल लग नहीं रहा था तो हमें खबर करने को बोला.मैंने पूछा क्या हुआ है ? तो उन्होंने बोला हमें इतना तो नहीं पता पर आपको जल्द से जल्द वहां पहुंचना है. मै अब सोचने लगा क्या हुआ है मैंने अमित सर को फोन किया तो उनका फ़ोन नहीं लग रहा था.तो मैंने जल्दी अपना सामान पैक किया और घर में बता कर जल्दी से निकल गया. जल्दी जल्दी में स्टेशन पहुंचा और ट्रेन का पता किया, वो 30 मिनुत में आने वाली थी मैंने टिकट लेकर टी टी से बात करके साइड उपर की सीट ले ली.उसमे जल्दी से रुपाली को बैठा कर मै एक तरफ हो कर बैठ गया ताकि किसी को शक न हो. रास्ते भर मै यही सोचता रहा की क्या हो गया की मुझे बुलाया गया. सुबह जब मै वहां पहुंचा तो......................................... 
*

----------


## Loka

आपके महा अपडेट का इंतजार रहेगा |

----------


## Loka

मित्र आज आपने कोई अपडेट नही दिया है, कहीं व्यस्त हो क्या ?

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*भाग-१६

        सुबह जब मै वहां पहुंचा तो सबसे पहले ऑफिस में गया तो वहां से पता चला की अमित सर का बुरी तरह से एक्सीडेंट हो गया है और उन्हें लेकर हॉस्पिटल गए है,और बेहोशी की हालत में आपका नाम पुकार रहे थे इसलिए आपको बुलाना पड़ा. इसके बाद मैंने आव देखा न ताव सीधे गाड़ी निकली और हॉस्पिटल की ओर निकल पड़ा. रफ़्तार १०० से निचे तो जाने हिन् नहीं दे रहा था , और दिमाग में बस यही चल रहा था की सब ठीक हो. १ घंटे के बाद जब मै हॉस्पिटल पहुंचा तो रिसेप्शन पे गया और उनसे अमित सर को कहाँ रखा है पूछा. उन्होंने बताया उनको icuआई.सी.यु. में रखा गया है. मै दौड़ते हुए उस तरफ गया, जब मै वहां पहुंचा तो वहां काफी लोग मौजूद थे, कुछ ऑफिस के लोग थे कुछ गाँव के. मुझे वहां कोने में रोती हुई सोनाली नज़र आई, जब उसने मुझे देखा तो दौड़ कर मेरे पास आई और मुझ से लिपट कर रोने लगी. मैंने उसे अपने से अलग नहीं किया अपनी हिन् बाँहों में उसे चुप कराने लगा. धीरे धीरे उसे मैंने किसी तरह चुप कराया और उससे पूछने लगा ये सब कैसे हुआ. उसने बताया की पापा जंगल के निरिक्षण में गए थे और उन पर हाथियों के एक झुण्ड ने हमला कर दिया, और एक गार्ड को बचाते बचाते वो हाथी के चपेट में आगये. मैंने उसे शांत कराया और डॉक्टर के पास जाकर उनके हालत के बारे में पूछा. डॉक्टर ने बोला हमने तो अपनी ओर से पूरी कोशिश की है पर अभी वो पूरी तरह से खतरे से बाहर नहीं है. अगर उन्हें जल्दी होश नहीं आया तो कुछ भी हो सकता है, इतना बोल कर डॉक्टर अन्दर चला गया.फिर मैंने सोनाली के पास जाकर पूछा ये सब कब हुआ? तो उसने बताया की परसों हुआ है , पापा बेहोशी की हालत में तुम्हारा नाम ले रहे थे,मैंने तुम्हारा फ़ोन बहुत लगाया पर लगा नहीं इसलिए तुम्हे खबर कराया. फिर मैंने उससे पूछा परसो से तुम यहीं हो? तो उसने हाँ में सर हिलाया. मैंने फिर पूछा तुमने कुछ परसों से खाया है या नहीं ? उसने ना में जवाब दिया. मैंने उसका हाथ पकड़ा और हॉस्पिटल की कैंटीन की तरफ ले गया और उसे वहां बैठा कर पहले जूस पिलाया फिर कुछ देर में खाना खिलाया. उसके बाद हम icuआई सी यु के पास आये तो डॉक्टर बाहर आये तो फिर उनसे सर का हालचाल पूछा तो डॉक्टर ने ना में सर हिला दिया. मैंने उनसे सर को देखने की रिक्वेस्ट की तो उन्होंने मना कर दिया पर मेरे बार बार जीद करने पे बोला सिर्फ देखना उन्हें छूना मत. फिर मै और सोनाली अन्दर गए और उन्हें देखने लगे. उन्हें कई जगह पर चोट लगी थी सर पे भी काफी चोटे थी जिन पर पट्टियाँ लगी थी. उनकी ये हालत देख कर सोनाली फिर से रोने लगी , मैंने उसे चुप कराया और सर को नजदीक से देखने लगा. मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे उनके हाथो में कोई हरकत हुई , तो फिर मैंने उनके आँखों की तरफ देखा तो उसमे भी हल्की हरकत हो रही थी. मै फ़ौरन दौड़ कर डॉक्टर को बुलाया. फिर डॉक्टर ने बोला ये तो चमत्कार हो गया कुछ देर पहले तक तो ये कुछ रेस्पोंसे नहीं दे रहे थे अब ये होश में आने लगे है. फिर डॉक्टर ने हम दोनों को वहां से बाहर निकाल  दिया हम बाहर आकर बैठ गए और उनकी सलामती की दुआ करने लगे.


*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*
        १ घंटे के बाद डॉक्टर बाहर आया और बोला वो अब खतरे से बाहर है और  अब उनसे आप मिल सकते है पर उनसे जायदा बात मत करियेगा. मैंने सोनाली को  अन्दर भेज दिया. कुछ देर में वो बाहर आई और बोला की पापा मुझे बुला रहे है.  मैंने सोचा की वो मुझे क्यों बुला रहे है. फिर मै अन्दर गया और उनके पास  जाकर बैठ गया,उनसे पूछा अब आप ठीक है न सिर? वो धीरे से हाँ बोले, फिर  उन्होंने मुझे बोला तुम आगये मै तुम्हारा हिन् इंतज़ार कर रहा था.मैंने बोला  मेरा....... पर फिर मैंने उन्हें बोला की आप आराम करिए डॉक्टर ने आपको  जायदा बात करने से मन किया है, जब आप थोड़े ठीक हो जाये तो मुझे बताइयेगा.  फिर धीरे धीरे वो सो गए शायद दवाइयों का असर था. मै और सोनाली बाहर आये और  फिर मैंने सोनाली से बोला की अब तुम घर पे जाकर आराम करो और मै मै यहीं  रहता हूँ.वो मना करने लगी पर उसके चेहरे से थकान साफ़ झलक रही थी. मैंने  उसका हाथ जबरदस्ती पकड़ा और उसे गाड़ी में बिठाया और उसके घर की ओर गाड़ी मोड़  दी. वो थोडा नाराज़ हो गई पर ज्यों हिन् गाड़ी चलने लगी कुछ देर में वो सो  गई, शायद परसों से वो ढंग से सोई भी नहीं थी और गाड़ी में हवा भी अच्छा चल  रहा था. फिर हम उसके घर के सामने पहुँच गए, मै गाड़ी से बाहर उतरा और उसे  उतारने गया तो वो काफी गहरी नींद में सो गई थी,मैंने उसे जगाना सही नहीं  समझा इसलिए उसे अपने गोद में उठा कर उसके रूम तक उसे ले गया और उसके बेड पे  उसे सुला दिया और उपर से एक कम्बल डाल दिया. और हाउस किपर को उसका ध्यान  रखना बोल कर वापस हॉस्पिटल की तरफ निकल पड़ा. रास्ते में कुछ खाने का लेकर  रुपाली और मै खली जगह देखकर खा लिया.
        जब हम हॉस्पिटल पहुंचे तो रात के ८.०० बज गए थे, मैंने आई सी यु  में देखा तो सर वहां नहीं थे तो मैंने डॉक्टर से पूछा तो पता चला की उन्हें  आई सी यु से सिफ्ट कर दिया गया है. मै उनके रूम की तरफ गया तो सर को वहां  सिफ्ट किया जा चूका था पर वो अभी भी सो रहे थे.मैंने देखा वहां उस रूम पे  मरीज के लिए एक बेड था और उसके एक परिजन के लिए एक. कुछ देर में नर्स आई और  उनकी दवाइयां दी और बोली आप रुकेंगे इनके साथ? मैंने हाँ में जवाब दिया,  इसके बाद वो दवाइयों के बारे में मुझे बता कर वो वहां से चली गई. मै भी बगल  वाले बेड पे लेट गया, इसे बेड क्या कहूँ १ आदमी के भी लेटने की मुश्किल से  जगह थी, फिर भी रुपाली को एक तरफ लेटा कर मै दूसरी ओर लेट गया,इसके बाद  मुझे कब नींद आई मुझे पता हिन् नहीं चला. 

        सुबह मेरी नींद नर्स के आने पर मेरा नींद खुला, उसने दवाइयां दी और  बताया की आप इन्हें १-2 दिन में घर ले जा सकते है.फिर मै अपना हाथ मुह  धोया और डॉक्टर से मिलने चला गया. डॉक्टर से मिला तो उसने बोला उनकी हालत  में काफी जल्दी सुधार आ रहा है वो आज दोपहर तक होश में आजायेंगे, अगर आप  चाहे तो १-2 दिनों में इन्हें घर ले जा सकते है और उनका वहां ख्याल रख सकते  है.उनसे कुछ और पूछ कर मै अपने रूम की तरफ निकल गया, वहां जाकर मै नहाया  और जल्दी से नास्ता बना कर रुपाली की दिया और खुद खाया फिर सोनाली के घर  गया और उससे मिला. वो अब काफी ठीक लग रही थी वो भी तैयार हो गई थी. उसने  मुझे नास्ता करने को बोला तो मैंने मना कर दिया और बोला की मै नास्ता करके  आया हूँ. फिर हम हॉस्पिटल की ओर चल पड़े. वहां जाने के बाद हमें पता चला की  अमित सर को होश आ चूका है. हम उनसे मिले तो हमें अच्छा लगा की चलो अब ठीक  है वो. शाम को सोनाली को घर छोड़ कर मै फिर हॉस्पिटल में रुक गया . अगले दिन  उनकी छुट्टी करनी थी सुबह सुबह उठ कर मैंने सरे जरुरी काम निपटा दिए और  दोपहर को उन्हें घर ले गए.

        उनकी देखभाल के लिए एक नर्स को बुलया जो सुबह शाम आकर उन्हें  इंजेक्शन लगा दे. घर पे उनके रूम पे लिटा कर मै वहां से जाने लगा तो सर ने  बोला तुम हमारे हिन् साथ रहोगे जब तक मै ठीक नहीं हो जाता. मुझे उन्हें मना  करते नहीं बना तो मैंने हां कर दी और उन्हें बोला की अपने जरुरी सामन लेकर  मै कुछ देर में आता हूँ. और उनके कमरे से बाहर आ गया . जैसे हिन् मै बाहर  आया तो जॉय की नज़र मुझ पर पड़ी वो दौड़ कर मुझ से लिपटने की कोशिश करने लगा  मैंने उसे अपने गोद में उठाया और उसे प्यार करने लगा. फिर जॉय को लेकर मै  अपने रूम की ओर चल दिया...............*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> मित्र आज आपने कोई अपडेट नही दिया है, कहीं व्यस्त हो क्या ?


*हाँ मित्र थोडा व्यस्त हो गया था*

----------


## Loka

वाह मित्र, गजब का अपडेट है, मज़ा आ गया पढ़कर, इसी तरह अपडेट देते रहिये, आपके अगले अपडेट का इंतजार है |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*भाग -१७

        जैसे हिन् रूम पे पहुंचा तो मुझ से रुपाली पूछने लगी की तुम्हे उस पे बहुत प्यार आ रहा है क्या बात है, अब मै अच्छी नहीं लगती? मैंने बोला ऐसा कुछ नहीं तुमने भी तो उसकी हालत देखी थी मै तो सिर्फ एक दोस्त और सर का कर्मचारी होने के नाते सिर्फ मदद कर रहा था. फिर भी वो नहीं मान रही थी उसे अपने गोद में बिठा कर मैंने काफी देर उसे समझाया तब कहीं जाकर वो समझी. एक बाद एक और समस्या खाड़ी हो गई की रुपाली को वहां कैसे रखूँगा. फिर सोचा जो होगा वो देखा जायेगा अभी तो वहां चलते हैं. इसके बाद कुछ जरुरी सामान और कपडे ले कर मै वापस सर के यहाँ आ गया.

        वहां पहुचने के बाद मुझे पता चला की मेरे लिए अलग कमरे का प्रबंध है,जो की उप्पर की तरफ है. मै वहां गया और अपना सामान वहां रखा. इसके बाद निचे आकर मै सर से मिला और उनकी कुछ दवाइयां देकर ऑफिस की ओर निकल गया क्योंकि मै कुछ दिनों से छुट्टी में था और सर भी नहीं थे. मुझे वहां जाने के बाद पता चला की सर का काम भी मुझे ही सम्हालना है जब तक वो ठीक नहीं हो जाते. मैंने बोला कोई बात नहीं कुछ दिनों की हिन् बात है. इसके बाद मैंने कई पेंडिंग काम निपटाए और शाम को ७.०० बजे तक फ्री हो गया. इसके बाद गाड़ी निकली और यूँ हिन् अकेले धीरे धीरे सर के घर की ओर जाने लगा और ये सोच रहा था की मेरे साथ ये क्या क्या हो रहा है. 

        तभी अचानक मुझे ऐसा लगा की मेरे कानो में किसी ने बोला की”उसे तो बचा लिया पर आगे क्या होगा.”  मैंने सोचा ये क्या हो रहा है और जल्दी जल्दी गाड़ी चला कर सर के घर पहुँच गया, और सीधा सर के कमरे में गया तो पाया वो सो रहे थे. वहां से निकलते वक़्त सोनाली मिल गई और बोली आप हमलोगो का कितना ख्याल रखते हैं और मेरे गले लग गई. मैंने कोई रिएक्शन नहीं दिया और उसे दूर करते हुए बोला ये तो मेरा फ़र्ज़ है.और वहां से अपने कमरे में आ गया. यहाँ रुपाली मेरा इंतज़ार कर रही थी वो भी आते हिन् मेरे गले लग गई और सुबह वाले बात की माफ़ी मांगने लगी. इससे पहले मै कुछ बोलता उसके लब मेरे लबो को कैद कर चुके थे. कुछ देर बात मैंने उसे अलग किया और बोला ऐसा कुछ नहीं है और हम अभी दुसरे की घर पे है इसलिए कोई ऐसी वैसी हरकत मत करना.

        कुछ देर के बाद सोनाली मुझे बुलाने आई की खाना तैयार है आप खा लीजिये. मैंने बोला की मै आता हूँ तुम चलो.इसके कुछ देर बाद मै निचे जाने लगा और ये सोचने लगा की खाना लेकर अपने कमरे में आ जाता हूँ ताकि रुपाली भी खा सके.वहां गया तो देखा खाने की मेज़ पे सोनाली मेरा इंतज़ार कर रही थी. मै वहां गया तो मैंने बोला की मै अपना खाना लेकर अपने कमरे में जाता हूँ मै वहीँ पे खा लूँगा. इस पर सोनाली का चेहरा उतर गया, इसके बाद रसोइये ने कहा की ये सारा खाना आज सोनाली बिटिया ने बनाया है आप साथ में खाते तो अच्छा लगता. मैंने बोला ये खाना भी बना लेती ह, तो फिर मिर्च तो बहुत तेज़ होगी खाने में और हसने लगा, इसके साथ वो दोनों भी हसने लगे और वहां का माहोल कुछ हल्का हुआ. इसके बाद मै कर भी क्या सकता था वहीँ बैठ गया. मेरा खाना खुद सोनाली ने सर्व किया और मेरे बगल वाली कुर्सी में बैठ गई. मैंने बोला तुम्हारा खाना वो बोली पहले आप खा लीजिये फिर मै खा लुंगी . मैंने बहुत बोला पर वो नहीं मानी. इसके बाद मै अपनी थाली उठाने लगा तो उसने मन कर दिया. फिर मैंने सोचा की रुपाली क्या खाएगी. इसके बाद नुझे याद आया की रास्ते ने मैंने कुछ केले लिए थे वही लेजाकर उसे दे देता हूँ. इसके बाद रुपाली के लिए केले लेकर उपर गया. वो बोले लगी केवल केले. मैंने बोला आज इसी से काम चला लो कल से कुछ और जुगाड़ लगाता हूँ इसके बाद वो केले खाई और लेट गई. मुझे अपना कुछ काम निपटाया फिर उइसके बाद पानी लेने निचे चला गया. वह देखता हूँ की मेज़ पे तो एक हिन् थाली है, तो मुझे लगा की सोनाली अभी भी टेंशन में है और उसने खाना नहीं खाया है. फिर मै धीरे से सर की कमरे की ओर गया तो देखा वो सो रहे थे फिर सोनाली के कमरे की तरफ गया तो पाया की उसके कमरे की लाइट अभी जल रही थी तो मैंने दरवाज़े पे दस्तक दी. उसने दरवाज़ा खोला तो बोली आप. मैंने बोला तुमने खाना नहीं खाया ना  तो वो बोलने लगी नहीं मैंने खाया है. पर फिर मैंने बोला कीवहां तो केवल एक हिन् थाली है तो फिर तुमने किसमें खाया? तो सर निचे झुका ली और कुछ नहीं बोला. फिर मैंने बोला बताओ क्यों नहीं खाया चलो खाना खाओ. तो फिर वो बोली नहीं मै खा चुकी हूँ. तो फिर मै बोला की किसमें खाया , उसी थाली में खाया क्या? मेरे इतना बोलते हिन् उसके गाल लाल हो गए और उसने अपना सिर निचे झुका कर हाँ बोला...................... 
*

----------


## Loka

कहानी बड़ी रोमांचक हो रही है, अब अपडेट देने में ज्यादा देर ना लगावो |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग -१८

        उसका ये जवाब सुन कर मै गिरते गिरते बचा. मैंने फिर पूछा की तुम सही बोल रही हो? तो उसने फिर से हाँ बोला इस बार सर निचे करके नहीं बल्कि मेरी आँखों में आँखे डाल कर बोला. और उसकी आँखों में एक अजीब सा दीवानापन था.अब डरने की बारी मेरी थी , कहाँ मै भुत प्रेतों से नहीं डरता था और अब यहाँ मै अब लड़कियों से डर रहा हूँ. फिर मै वहां से उलटे पैर वापस आ गया इससे आगे मेरी बात करने की हिम्मत हिन् नहीं हुई. 

        जब मै अपने कमरे में पहुंचा तो मेरा दिल अभी भी जोरो से तो नहीं पर तेजी से धड़क रहा था. फिर मै चुप चाप आँखें बंद करके बिस्तर पे लेट गया और आज जो हुआ उसके बारे मो सोचने लगा. फिर मैंने सोचा की कल बैठ के उससे बात करूँगा और उसे समझा दूंगा की मै और की को पसंद करता हूँ.यही सोचते सोचते मै सो गया. चुकी अगले दिन सन्डे था तो मै थोडा देर तक सोता रहा , अचानक मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे कोई मुझे घुर रहा है. मैंने अपना आँख खोला तो पाया की सोनाली चाय लेकर मेरे बेड के पास खड़ी है. मैंने पूछा तुम कब से यहाँ खड़ी हो? उसने बोला १५ मिनट से, तो मैंने बोला फिर मुझे जगाया क्यों नहीं? तो वो बोली आप सोते हुए बहुत प्यारे लगते है इसलिए नहीं जगाया. अरे यार मै अब इसका क्या करू ये सोचना लगा. फिर मैंने बोला चाय तो ठंडी हो गई होगी? तो बोली मै अभी गर्म करके लती हूँ . मै बोला कोई बात नहीं मै कुछ देर में निचे  आता हूँ तो वहीँ पी लूँगा. फिर मै जल्दी से बाथरूम में चला गया. 

        जब मै बहार आया तो एक और खतरा मेरा इंतज़ार कर रहा था.”क्या बात है आप सोते हुए बहुत प्यारे लगते है इसलिए आपको नहीं उठाया” उस चुड़ैल को तो मै ऐसा सबक सिखाउंगी की वो याद रखेगी. और न जाने क्या क्या रुपाली बोलने लगी. इसके बाद मैंने कमरे का दरवाज़ा बंद किया और धीरे से उसके पास जाकर उसे किस करने लगा इससे वो थोडा शांत हो गई फिर मै उससे अलग हुआ और बोला तुम कोई ऐसी वैसी हरकत मत करना करना वरना लेने के देने पड़ जायेंगे. मै उसे समझाता हूँ की मै किसी और को प्यार करता हूँ. फिर मैंने उसे शांत किया और निचे जाने लगा. वो जाते जाते बोली की समझा कर हिन् आना.

        इसके बाद मै निचे गया तो पाया की रुपाली डाइनिंग टेबल पे मेरा इंतज़ार कर रही थी, उसने मुझे चाय दी और मुस्कुराने लगी. मै सिरिअस होकर उसे बोला की मुझे तुम से अकेले में कुछ बात करनी है. तो उसने बोला चलो बाहर गार्डन में चलते है. मैंने बोला वहां नहीं कमरे में चलते है तुम मेरे कमरे में चलो और इतना बोल कर मै अपने कमरे की ओर बढ़ने लगा और वो किसी आज्ञाकारी बच्चे की तरह मेरे पीछे पीछे चलने लगी फिर मै अपने कमरे में आया और दरवाज़े को बंद कर दिया मैंने उसे लॉक नहीं किया था. फिर मैंने सोनाली को बैठने को बोला, जब वो आराम से बैठ गई तो मै उसके सामने एक कुर्सी लेकर बैठ गया और उसकी आँखों में देखकर पूछा “ तुम ये सब क्या कर रही हो?” वो जैसे नींद से जगी और अटक अटक के बोलने लगी मै क्या कर रही हूँ? फिर मैंने पूछा यही की मेरी थाली में खाना मुझे देखना और देख कर शर्मना. पहले तो तुम मुझ से हमेशा मुझ से लडती रहती थी. फिर वो अपना सर निचे कर ली और कोई जवाब नहीं दिया. फिर मैंने थोडा कड़क होके पूछा मेरे सवाल का जवाब दो. 

        उसने अपना सर उठाया और I Love You बोल कर मेरी ओर लपकी और मेरे होठ पे अपना होठ रख दिया. मै इस हमले के लिए तैयार नहीं था और उसकी इस अचानक हरकत से मै तो सुन्न पड़ गया था. फिर इसके बाद उसके गालो पे एक जोरदार तमाचा पड़ा......................................  
_

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> कहानी बड़ी रोमांचक हो रही है, अब अपडेट देने में ज्यादा देर ना लगावो |


*आज का अपडेट हाजिर है मित्र. कल मै अपडेट नहीं दे पाउँगा कुछ जरुरी काम से बाहर जा रहा हूँ.*

----------


## Loka

ये तो काफी छोटा अपडेट है, 2-4 अपडेट दे दो साथ ही ताकि पढके मज़ा आ जाये, एक अपडेट पढने पर मज़ा आना शुरू होता है की अपडेट ख़त्म हो जाता है |

----------


## Krishna

ये तमाचा रूपाली का था या हमारे नायक का .... जानने के लिए इन्तजार करें अगले अपडेट का |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

Sorry mitro mera laptop kharab ho gaya h isliye update nahi depa raha

----------


## Krishna

> Sorry mitro mera laptop kharab ho gaya h isliye update nahi depa raha


क्या समस्या हो गयी ?? ?

----------


## Loka

आगे का अपडेट दो मित्र

----------


## prakash2piyush

अपडेट जल्दी दे मित्र

----------


## Balrajg1970

अपडेट के इंतेजार में। बड़े खतरनाक मोड़ पर विराम लगाया है आपने।

----------


## Loka

मित्र आपका लैपटॉप ख़राब है तो मोबाइल से ही अपडेट दे दो, चाहे ही छोटा ही दो, पर अपडेट को निरंतर रखो |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ मित्रो इतने दिनों से अपडेट नहीं दे पाने के लिए, पर आज छोटा सा अपडेट दे रहा हूँ . एक दो दिनों में रेगुलर अपडेट आना चालू हो जायेंगे , अपडेट का मज़ा ले.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*भाग -१९

        तमाचा पड़ते हिन् सोनाली अकबका कर मुझ से दूर हुई और मुझे ऐसे देखने लगी की मैंने उसे मारा हो. फिर वो धीरे धीरे सुबकने लगी, अब मै दुविधा में पड़ गया था की मै क्या करूँ. इसके बाद मैंने उसे चुप कराने की कोशिश करने लगा , पर मै उसे हाथ नहीं लगा रहा था की कहीं इस बार मुझे झापड़ ना पड़े. इसके बाद सोनाली मुझ से बोली तुम मुझे पसंद नहीं करते तो मना कर देते पर मुझे मारा क्यूँ? मै सिर्फ तुम्हारी बनूँगी या मर जाउंगी, तुमने मुझे मारा है मै अब जिन्दा नहीं रहना चाहती अब मै मरने जा रही हूँ, इतना बोल कर वो जाने लगी तो मैंने उसे रोका की सही में ये कुछ कर न ले. इसके बाद मैंने उसे बैठाया और उसको मेरे और रुपाली के बारे में सब कुछ बता दिया. पहले तो उसे यकीं नहीं हो रहा था और वो मुझे पागल समझ रही थी की मै उससे दूर जाने के लिए बहाने कर रहा हूँ. बात भी सही थी की कोई स्वस्थ इन्सान मेरी बातो से मुझे पागल हिन् समझेगा. फिर वो उठ कर काने लगी और बोलने लगी की अगर तुमने मुझे अपना नहीं बनाया तो मै इस दुनिया में जीना नहीं चाहती और जाने लगी. उसके गालो पे फिर एक और जोर दार तमाचा पड़ा...............................
*

----------


## Loka

अपडेट काफी छोटा है, कृपया जल्दी अपडेट देवें |

----------


## 11031

अपडेट के इंतेजार में।

----------


## rathore

हिन्दी दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं।

----------


## pyasa_sawan

अच्छा लेखन सफ़ेद टोपी वाले मित्र ! 
अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा है !

----------


## Loka

मित्र हम सब आपके आगमन और अपडेट का बेसब्री से इंतजार कर रहे है |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*क्षमा* *मित्रों* * क्षमा  मेरा लैपटॉप पूरी तरह से ख़राब हो चूका था इस लिए अपडेट नहीं दे प् रहा था पर अब मैंने नया लैपटॉप ले लिया है . अब आपको हफ्ते में दो बार अपडेट जरुर मिलेगा .*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_ 
भाग -२०

          उसने मुझे पलट कर देखा मै तो उससे दूर खड़ा था तो फिर उसे ये तमाचा किसने मारा? वो ये देख कर सोचने लगी पर उसके आँखों से आंसू लगातार आ रहे थे. वो मेरे पास आई और रोते रोते बोलने लगी की फिर तुमने मुझे क्यों मारा मैंने बोला मै तो तुम से दूर खड़ा था तो इर मै तुम्हे कैसे मार सकता हूँ. तो उसने पूछा की फिर मुझे किसने मारा तो मैंने बोला उसी ने जो अभी यहाँ है और मुझ से बहुत प्यार करती है. उसके चेहरे के भाव अचानक बदलने लगे , उसे अब सब सच लगने लगा था अब वो मेरे और पास आकर बोलती है की मै उससे बात करना चाहती हूँ. मै क्या बोल सकता था मैंने रुपाली को बुलाया और सोनाली से बात करने को बोला. सोनाली और रुपाली ने एक दुसरे को अपना परिचय दिया. मै तो सोनाली के बहादुरी को देख के दंग था की जिसे वो देख नहीं सकती उससे वो इतने सहजता से कैसे बात कर सकती है. 

          फिर वो दोनों आपस में ऐसे बात करने लगे जैसे सहेलियां हो. उनके बात करने के अंदाज़ से ऐसा लग रहा था की वो एक दुसरे को काफी समय से जानती हों. कुछ देर के बाद मैंने सोनाली से पूछा अब तो तुम मानती हो न की मुझे कोई और चाहता है और मै तुम्हारा नहीं हो सकता. इस पर वो दोनों हसने लगी और बोली की इस बार में आपको बाद में बताएँगे. मैंने सोचा कुछ देर पहले ये लड़की कितना रो रही थी मरने जा रही थी वो अब हस रही है. किसी ने सच हिन् कहा है की लड़कियों को तो भगवन भी नहीं समझ सकता.

          उन्होंने मुझे बोला की आप बाहर जाइये हम अकेले में कुछ बात करना चाहते है. मै चुप चाप बाहर आ गया और बाहर  टहलने लगा. टहलते टहलते मै ये सोचने लगा की पहले मेरी जिन्दगी कैसी थी और अब कैसी है. 

          कुछ देर टहलने के बाद मै एक जगह पर बैठ गया और अपनी आँखे बंद कर ली रात का समय था और मंद मंद हवा चल रही थी तो मुझे हल्की सी झपकी आ गई.उस झपकी में मुझे एक अजीब सा सपना आया की ........................................._

----------


## 11031

बहुत बढ़िया भाई मज़ा आ गया

----------


## Loka

मस्त अपडेट था, अब तो एक नया ही रहस्य जुड़ गया है कहानी में, कृपया जल्दी से अपडेट देवें |

----------


## 11031

रेपो ++++++++

----------


## pkpasi

सफेद टोपी वाले भईया आप कहा चले गए

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> सफेद टोपी वाले भईया आप कहा चले गए





> रेपो ++++++++





> मस्त अपडेट था, अब तो एक नया ही रहस्य जुड़ गया है कहानी में, कृपया जल्दी से अपडेट देवें |






> बहुत बढ़िया भाई मज़ा आ गया



*शुक्रिया  दोस्तों इतना प्यार देने के लिए . आज का अपडेट जल्द हिन्.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग २१
          उस सपने में मै एक अनजान जगह पे चले जा रहा हूँ और वहां चारो ओर विराना है, ना कोई मनुष्य और ना हिन् कोई जानवर. चलते चलते मै काफी थक चूका हूँ और मुझे काफी जोरो की प्यास लग रही है और मै प्यास से व्याकुल हो चूका हु. थक कर प्यास की वजह से मै एक स्थान पर बैठ जाता हूँ, और धीरे धीरे मेरी आँखे बंद होने लगती है जैसे की मै की अँधेरी दुनिया में जा रहा हूँ. कुछ देर के बाद एक हल्की सी रौशनी मेरी ओर आती हुई नज़र आती है. वो रौशनी मेरी ओर बढती चली आ रही है, कुछ हिन् देर में वो रौशनी मेरे इतने करीब आ चुकी है की उस रौशनी में बनने वाली एक आकृति मुझे नज़र आ रही है. वो आकृति मेरे पास आती जा रही है. जब वो मेरे इतने करीब आ गई की मै उसे ठीक से देख सकू तो वो एक काफी सुन्दर स्त्री है जिसकी तुलना मै अप्सराओ से कर सकता हूँ. ये रुपाली नहीं है कोई और है, अगर रुपाली और इसकी तुलना करूँ तो दोनों १९-२० होंगे. पर इसके चहरे में एक अजीब कशिश थी.

          वैसे तो प्यास से मेरा बुरा हाल था पर उसको देखते हिन् प्यास भूल हिन् गया. इसके बाद वो मेरे काफी करीब आई और उसके पास एक पानी का मस्क था, उसने मुझे इशारा किया और पानी पिलाने लगी. वो पानी इतना मीठा था की मै बयां नहीं कर सकता, क्या गज़ब का स्वाद था मैंने अपनी पूरी जिन्दगी में ऐसा पानी नहीं पिया ऐसा लग रहा था ये पानी नहीं अमृत है और मै इसे पिता रहूँ. बहुत देर तक पानी पिने के बाद, मुझे देख कर वो हसने लगी और फिर मैंने पानी पीना बंद किया. उसकी हसी अगर कोई देख ले तो अपने सरे गम भूल जायेगा , एक अजीब सी जादू था उसकी हसी में.

          कुछ देर में न जाने कहाँ से बहुत सरे सांप आकर उस लड़की को घेर लिए और उसे डसने की कोशिश करने लगे, इससे वो काफी डर गई. मैंने देखा की अब वे सांप उससे कभी भी डंस सकते है तो मै दौड़ कर वहां गया और उन सांप को दूर उठा उठा कर फेकने लगा. उस वक़्त न जाने मेरे अन्दर इतनी हिम्मत कहाँ से आ गई की मै उन सांपो से जा भिड़ा. उन सांप से लड़ते लड़ते अचानक एक सांप ने मुझे डंस लिया.

          इसके बाद मेरी नींद खुल गई और मै अपने आप को गार्डन में पाया. फिर ये एक सपना होगा ये सोच कर कमरे में जाने लगा. मैंने अभी भी देखा की सोनाली और रुपाली आपस में बाते कर रहें हैं पर मुझे आता देख चुप हो गए. मुझे देख कर सोनाली वहां से दौड़ती हुई आई और मेरे गले लग गई और उसके पीछे रुपाली भी. मुझे ये समझ नहीं आ रहा था की ये हो क्या रहा है. मै तो अवाक् सा खड़ा था. उसके बाद मुझे दोनों ने एक साथ i love you बोला. अब तो मेरा दिमाग और चकराने लगा , फिर वो दोनों बोलने लगे की हम तेनो एक साथ रहेंगे हमे एक दुसरे से कोई परेशानी नहीं है. मै तो गिरते गिरते बचा , ये क्या हो रहा है कहा एक प्रेमिका अपने प्रेमी को किसी से बात करते नहीं देख सकती और ये दोनों तो मुझे आपस में बाट लिया है. मै उनसे अलग हुआ और पूछा तुम दोनों को पता है की तुमलोग क्या बोल रहे हो और इससे क्या हो सकता है......................_

----------


## 11031

बहुत खुब •••••••

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही बढ़िया, कृपया अगले अपडेट जल्दी देवें |

----------


## prakash2piyush

बड़े अपडेट चाहिए इतने छोटे से काम नहीं चलेगा।

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> बहुत खुब •••••••


*धन्यवाद मित्र* 




> बड़े अपडेट चाहिए इतने छोटे से काम नहीं चलेगा।


मित्र कोशिश करूँगा पर वादा नहीं कर पाउँगा 




> बहुत ही बढ़िया, कृपया अगले अपडेट जल्दी देवें |


*मित्र आज का अपडेट जल्द हिन्.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग-२२_

_          मेरा तो दिमाग हिन् काम नहीं कर रहा था की ये लोग क्या बोल रहे है. मै ये सोचने लगा की कहीं ये मजाक तो नहीं कर रहे, फिर मैंने दोनों को बोला अगर ये मजाक है तो बहुत हिन् बुरा मजाक है. दोनों सीरियस हो गई और एक साथ बोली हम मजाक नहीं कर रहे. इसके बाद मै बोला ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है अभी तो तुम लोगो को अच्छा लग रहा है पर बाद में क्या होगा. और तुम रुपाली तुम तो समझदार हो और तुम भी ऐसी बाते कर रही हो. और सोनाली तुम्हारे पापा जब जानेंगे की मै दो दो के साथ हूँ तो वो क्या मान जायेंगे._

_          दोनों के चेहरे पे एक कुटिल मुस्कान आ गई. और रुपाली बोली मै अपनी छोटी बहन को कैसे मरने देती, वो बोली की अगर आप उसके नहीं हुए तो वो अपनी जान दे देगी और उसकी आँखों में मैंने सच्चाई देखि इसलिए मानी. दूसरी तरफ सोनाली बोली की पापा तो रुपाली दी को देख हिन् नहीं सकते तो उन्हें क्या पता चलेगा._

_           मुझे लगा की ये दोनों ने पूरी तैयारी कर ली है एक साथ रहने की. इसके बाद मै बोला फिर से एक बार सोच लो कुछ देर पहले तक एक दुसरे को न पसंद करते थे अब बहने बन गई. उन्होने बोला हमने सब सोच लिया हम दोनों आपके साथ हिन् रहेंगे. मैंने बोला अगर तुम दोनों की यही मर्जी है तो यही सही पर बाद में मुझे दोष मत देना. दोनों हाँ बोल कर दौड़ कर मेरे गले लग गई.अब मेरे दिमाग में चलने लगा की मैंने तो हाँ बोल दिया पर मै सम्हालूँगा कैसे. उनसे अलग होकर मै बेड पर जा कर लेट गया और सोचने लगा. कुछ हिन् देर में वो दोनों भी मेरे अगल बगल आ कर लेट गई . और मेरे साथ मस्ती करने लगी, मैंने बोला सोनाली ये सब अभी ठीक नहीं है शादी के बाद करेंगे तुम अभी अपने कमरे में जाओ , अगर तुम्हारे पापा को पता चल गया की तुम रात भर मेरे साथ थी तो वो क्या सोचेंगे. इस पर सोनाली बोली मै कहीं नहीं जाउंगी जिसको जो सोचना है सोचे मै तुम्हारे साथ रहूंगी. मैंने बोला ऐसा नहीं हो सकता तुम जाओ यहाँ से, उसे ऐसा बोल कर मै उसे बाहर भेजने लगा , वो बोली मै चली जाऊ और तुम और दी मज़े करो. मैंने सोचा ये क्या बोल रही है. मैंने बोला ऐसा कुछ नहीं है , तो वो बोली दी ने मुझे सब बता दिया है की आप दोनों के बिच सब हो चूका है. मैंने बोला ऐसा कुछ नहीं है. पर वो मानने को तैयार नहीं थी. फिर मैंने बोला अपनी दी को भी अपने कमरे में जाओ तब तो खुश रहोगी न तुम. उसने हाँ बोला और दोनों चले गए._

_          दोनों के जाने के बाद मैंने दरवाज़ा बंद किया और सोने चला गया और लेटते हिन् सोचा अभी ये हाल है तो आगे क्या होगा . सुबह के चार बज गए थे तब मुझे नींद  आई और कब सोता रहा ये मुझे हिन् पता नहीं चला. सुबह जब दरवाज़े पे दस्तक हुई तब मेरी नींद खुली. समय देखा तो सुबह के ९ बज चुके थे. फिर मैंने उठ कर दरवाज़ा खोला तो सामने सोनाली चाय लेकर खाड़ी थी. मैंने उसे थँक्स बोला और चाय पि कर बाथरूम चला गया . उसके बाद तैयार हो कर फिर मै निकला और निचे गया. वहां टेबल पे अमित सर और सोनाली मेरा इंतज़ार कर रहे थे, मैंने दोनों को गुड मोर्निंग विश किया और जल्दी से नास्ता करके ऑफिस के लिए निकल गया._

_          ऑफिस में काम निपटा कर मै अकेले में समय बिताने के लिए उसी झरने के किनारे चला गया जहाँ वो हादसा हुआ था. वहां एक अजीब सी शांति और सुकून था. मैंने आँखे बंद करके प्रकृति का आनंद लेने लगा. अर्व.....अर्व.....अर्व....  ..... ऐसा लगा की कोई मेरा नाम पुकार रहा है. मैंने आँखे खोली और इधर उधर देखा तो कोई नज़र नहीं आया. फिर मुझे लगा की मेरा वहम होगा , फिर मैंने आँखे बंद कर लिया और फिर से प्रकृति का मज़ा लेने लगा . अचानक फिर से मुझे लगा की कोई मेरा नाम पुकार रहा है.............................. 
_

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही बढ़िया अपडेट है, आगे के रहस्य को जानने को उत्सुक हु, कृपया जल्दी-जल्दी अपडेट देवे

----------


## Loka

मित्र आपने हफ्ते में 2 अपडेट देने का वादा किया है, इस हफ्ते आपने सिर्फ 1 ही अपडेट दिया है, कृपया अबकी बात 4 अपडेट साथ में देवें |
अभी तक आपका कंप्यूटर ठीक नही हुवा क्या ?
हम सब के लिए थोडा सा समय निकल कर अपडेट देते रहिये |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> मित्र आपने हफ्ते में 2 अपडेट देने का वादा किया है, इस हफ्ते आपने सिर्फ 1 ही अपडेट दिया है, कृपया अबकी बात 4 अपडेट साथ में देवें |
> अभी तक आपका कंप्यूटर ठीक नही हुवा क्या ?
> हम सब के लिए थोडा सा समय निकल कर अपडेट देते रहिये |



*कोशिश करूँगा मित्र पर थोड़ी वयस्तता के कारण नहीं दे पाया पर आज दे रहा हूँ.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग-२३_
_          मैंने फिर से आपनी आँखे खोली और आस पास देखने लगा पर कोई नज़र नहीं आया. फिर मै जोर से बोला जो भी है मेरे सामने आओ. पर इसके बाद भी कुछ नहीं हुआ कोई भी नहीं आया. उसके बाद मै झरने के पानी के पास जाकर बैठ गया और पानी में अपने पैर डूबा लिया. ऐसा करने में बहुत मज़ा आ रहा था . अचानक झरने की तरफ से कोई आता हुआ नज़र आया. उसकी आकृति धुंधली सी थी और वो मेरे तरफ हिन् बढ़ रही थी. शुरू में मैंने सोचा की कोई आस पास के गाँव का होगा. जैसे जैसे वो मेरे पास आती गई लगने लगा कोई स्त्री है. फिर वो मेरे काफी करीब आगई इतने करीब की मै उसका चेहरा देख सकू._

_          ये क्या ये तो वही है जो उस रात मेरे सपने में आई थी. कहीं मै फिर से कोई सपना तो नहीं देख रहा. मैंने अपना आँख मला और फिर से देखा ये तो वही थी और मेरी ओर हिन् आ रही थी. मै खड़ा हो गया और उसे देखने लगा वो मेरे पास आई और मेरे सामने कड़ी हो गई. मैंने पूछा आप कौन हैं और यहाँ क्या कर रही हैं. दोस्तों मै आपको एक बात बताना हिन् भूल गया की वो अभी भी उतनी हिन् खूबसूरत लग रही थी जितनी मेरे सपने में._

_          उसने बोला मै अंशिका हूँ. उसकी बोली भी मधुर थी. राक्षस राज की बहन, जिसके बन्दी को आपने छुड़ाया है. मै सोचा आज तो मै गया अब दोनों भाई बहन मिल कर मुझे मारेंगे . मै धीरे धीरे पीछे हुआ और आस पास देखने लगा की कहीं ये लोग मुझे चारो ओर से घेर के हमला तो नहीं करने वाले, पर मुझे कोई आस पास नज़र नहीं आया. मैंने उससे पूछा आप यहाँ क्या करने आई हैं? उसने बोला मै आपका धन्यवाद बोलने आई हूँ. मैंने बोला किस बात के लिए? उसने बोला आपने मुझे मेरे श्राप से मुक्त कर दिया जिसे मै ५० सालो से झेल रही थी._

_           अब मेरा माथा ठनका कैसा श्राप और मैंने इसे कब मुक्त किया. फिर वो बोलने लगी उस दिन आपने अपने जान पे खेल कर मुझे उन सर्पो से बचाया था उसी वजह से मै श्राप मुक्त  हो पाई . मुझे श्राप था की तुम हमेसा भटकती रहोगी जब तक की कोई तुम्हारी जान अपनी जान पे खेल कर न बचाए , आपने उस दिन मेरी जान आपनी जान जोखिम में डाल कर बचाई. उसी वजह से मै श्राप मुक्त हो पाई._

_          मैंने बोला वो सब तो ठीक है अब आप श्राप मुक्त हो गई हैं तो यहाँ क्या करने आइ हैं? उसने बोला मै आपसे से कुछ कहना चाहती हूँ . मैंने बोला बोलिए कहीं आप मुझे मारने वाली तो नहीं. वो हँसने लगी और बोली नहीं मै आपको नहीं मारूंगी. मै आपसे और कुछ कहना चाहती हूँ. मेंव बोला बोलिए. उसने बोला जिस प्रकार से आपने अपने जान पर खेल कर मेरी जान बचाई है , तब से मै आपकी हो गई हूँ._

_          मतलब! मैंने बोला . फिर वो बोली की मै आपसे से प्रेम करने लगी हु और मै आपकी अर्धान्गिनी बनना चाहती हूँ. ये क्या हो रहा है मेरे साथ पहले एक यक्ष फिर एक मनुष्य और अब ये राक्षस भी, मतलब भगवान ने मेरी किस्मत क्या सोच के लिखी थी की सारे अजीब चीजे इसी के साथ होने चाहिए. मैंने विनम्रता के साथ कहा की मै ऐसा नहीं कर सकता मै किसी और से प्रेम करता हूँ. और वहां से जाने लगा, मेरे मुड़ते हिन् वो बोली मै सिर्फ आपकी हूँ और आपको अपना बना कर हिन् रहूंगी चाहे जो करना पड़े........................._

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही बढ़िया, कृपया लगातार अपडेट देते रहें |

----------


## Loka

अब तो आपकी कहानी एक और नया मोड़ ले रही है, कृपया अगला अपडेट जल्दी दें

----------


## Loka

अपडेट प्लीज, कृपया जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट देवे |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> अपडेट प्लीज, कृपया जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट देवे |


*क्षमा मित्र काफी व्यस्त हो गया था इसलिए अपडेट नहीं दे पा रहा था.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग-२४_

_          मै जल्दी जल्दी से वहां से निकला. अब मै क्या करूँ ये क्या हो रहा है मेरे साथ , ये सोचते सोचते मै कब घर पे पहुँच आया मुझे पता हिन् नहीं चला . मै दुविधा मे था की ये बात मै सोनाली और रुपाली से बताऊँ या नहीं . जैसे हिन् मै अन्दर गया दोनों मेरा बेसब्री से इंतज़ार कर रहे थे , सोनाली मेरे पास दौड़ते हुए आई और बोली की मुझे आपको कुछ बताना है. मै उसके तरफ पर्श्नवाचक नजरो से देखने लगा. वो बोली मैंने पापा को तुम्हारे और मेरे बारे में सब कुछ बता दिया है, और वो राज़ी हैं. मै इस बात से खुश था पर डर रहा था अंशिका के बातो से की वो क्या कर सकती है. फिर सोनाली ने बोला की पापा आप से मिलना चाहते हैं आप हाथ मुह धो कर उन से मिल लीजिये. इसके बाद मै अपने कमरे में गया और फ्रेश हो कर निचे सर के कमरे की तरफ जाने लगा._

_          मै उनके कमरे में गया तो वो लेटे हुए थे और सोनाली उनके पास खड़ी थी. मैंने उनका अभिवादन किया तो वो मुझे अपने पास बैठने को बोला और मै उनके पास बैठ गया. उन्होंने बोला मुझे सोनाली ने तुम्हारे और उसके बारे में बताया मै ये जानना चाहता हूँ क्या ये सही है? ये सब इतनी जल्दी हो रहा था की मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा था की  मै क्या जवाब दूँ. फिर मै बोला की हाँ वो सही बोल रही हम एक दुसरे को पसंद करते है._
_फिर वो बोले ये तो काफी अच्छी बात है तुम जैसा अच्छा लड़का जिसे मै अच्छी तरह से जानता हूँ कहाँ मिलेगा.बस तुम मेरी बेटी ख्याल रखना मैंने इसे बड़े नाजो से पाला है. अब बस मै तुम दोनों की शादी देखना चाहता हूँ. मै बिच में बोल पड़ा की सर ठीक है पर शादी मै कुछ समय बाद करूँगा क्योंकि अभी मै कुछ करके दिखाना चाहता हूँ. वो हसने लगे और बोले बहुत अच्छे मै भी यही चाहता हूँ मुझे भी कोई जल्दी नहीं. इसके बाद कुछ और बाते करके मै वहां से बाहर निकल गया और  सीधे अपने कमरे में गया और ये सोचने लगा की दोनों को अंशिका के बारे में बताऊ या नहीं._ 

_रात को दोनों कमरे में आये तो मस्ती करने लगे पर मैंने उन्हें मना किया और बोला की मुझे तुम दोनों से जरुरी बात करनी है बैठो दोनों. इसके बाद वो लोग भी सीरियस हो गए और मेरी बात पे ध्यान देने लगे. फिर इसके बाद मैंने पूरी बात जो हुआ था उसके बारे में बता दिया. उन दोनों के चेहरे पे डर और गुस्सा दोनों था , डर उसकी ताकत से और गुस्सा मुझे उसके अपना बनाने की जिद से. रुपाली के बातो से लग रहा था क्योंकि उसका चेहरा तो मै देख नहीं सकता  फिर रुपाली ने बोला की दोनों भाई बहन बहुत शक्तिशाली है वो चाहें तो बहुत कुछ कर सकते है, हमे कुछ करना होगा._

_          मै भी यही सोच रहा था की कुछ कुछ तो करना होगा, पर क्या . इसके बाद मैंने सोनाली की बोला की कल कुछ सोचते है अब तुम अपने कमरे में जाओ नहीं तो सर क्या सोचेंगे की अभी से ये दोनों.............._
_उसके बाद दोनों वहां से चले गए मै खुद के ख्यालो में डूब गया और सो गया._

_          सुबह मेरी नींद खुली और मै तैयार होकर जल्दी से ऑफिस गया और २ दिन की छुट्टी लेकर वहां के आस पास के गाँव में राक्षस के बारे में जानकारी जुटाने लगा. मेरी मदद मेरा ड्राईवर कर रहा था. पर मैंने उसे ये बोला था की बस जानकारी के लिए ये सब कर रहा हूँ. कई घंटो घुमने के बाद एक संत के बारे में पता चला जो की दूर के जगलो में ध्यान में हैं._

_          हम भी निकल पड़े उनकी तलाश में , लोगो द्वारा बताये गए रस्ते में चल पड़े . कुछ देर के बाद गाड़ी जाने का रास्ता ख़त्म हो गया तो हम पैदल हिन् निकल पड़े. रास्ता काफी दुर्गम और खतरनाक था . किसी तरह से हम उस आगाह पे पहुँच गए जहाँ संत का निवास था. उस जगह पे एक सुकून था और मुझे वहां अन्दर से शांति मिल रही थी ये कैसा जादू था. फिर हमें एक गुफा नज़र आई हम उस तरफ चल पड़े , जैसे हिन् हम गुफा के अन्दर जाने लगे तो अन्दर से एक दुधिया प्रकाश आ रहा था और एक अद्भुत आनंद भी.........................._

----------


## Loka

मित्र आपके अपडेट इतनी देर से आ रहे है की पिछला पढ़ा सब भूल जाता हूँ, कृपया जल्दी अपडेट देवें |

----------


## shiv meena

Sir me is site pe naya hu.
Abi tk ye dusri story pdi hai.
Me fan ho gaya apka.
Truly.
Apki story itni jabardast hai ki isne majboor kr diya mujhe is site pe account bnane pe.
Jald hi new update de.
Aur sir kya me apki ye story apne fb page pe post kr skta hu?

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> मित्र आपके अपडेट इतनी देर से आ रहे है की पिछला पढ़ा सब भूल जाता हूँ, कृपया जल्दी अपडेट देवें |


*क्षमा मित्र निजी जिन्दगी में अभी काफी उथल पुथल चल रहा था इसलिए इसे समय नहीं दे प् रहा था . पर अब कोशिश करूँगा इसे जल्दी पूरा करने की.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> Sir me is site pe naya hu.
> Abi tk ye dusri story pdi hai.
> Me fan ho gaya apka.
> Truly.
> Apki story itni jabardast hai ki isne majboor kr diya mujhe is site pe account bnane pe.
> Jald hi new update de.
> Aur sir kya me apki ye story apne fb page pe post kr skta hu?


*शुक्रिया मित्र आपके प्रोत्सहान के लिए . आप इसे FB पे पोस्ट कर सकते हैं पर साथ में इस वेबसाइट का लिंक और इस पेज का लिंक अवश्य दें.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग -२५

    हम अन्दर पहुंचे तो बाबा जैसे हमारी हिन् प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे उन्होंने हमें देख कर बोला आओ वत्स मै तुम्हारा हिन् इंतज़ार कर रहा था. मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ की ये कैसें जानते हैं की  मै आ रहा हूँ.इसके बाद हम उनके पास गए और उनका चरण स्पर्श किया.उन्होंने हमे वहां बैठने को बोला ,हम उनकी आज्ञा मान कर बैठ गए . फिर वो बोलने लगे मै जानता हूँ तुम यहाँ क्यों आये हो ये मुझे बहुत पहले से पता था की एक न एक दिन तुम यहाँ जरुर आओगे. मै बिना पलक झपकाए उनके बातो को ध्यान से सुन रहा था . उन्होंने कहा मै जनता हूँ की तुम मुसीबत में हो और वो तुम्हे पाना चाहती है, परन्तु तुम्हे पाने के लिए दो और लोग भी कोशिश कर रहे है.अगर वो राक्षस और उसकी बहन एक साथ मिल गए तो वो तुम्हारा आहित कर सकते हैं ,मै जानता हूँ की तुम्हे जन्म से शिव का संरक्षण प्राप्त है पर उन दोनों ने अगर अपनी शक्तियां मिला ली तो तुम्हे उन्हें अपनी शक्तियों को मिलाने से रोकना होगा इसके लिए या तो तुम लड़ाई करो या प्रेम का मार्ग चुनो . ये तुम्हारे उप्पर निर्भर करता है की तुम किस मार्ग को चुनोगे , परन्तु दोनों मार्ग के अपने फायदे और नुकसान है इसलिए सोच समझ के अपना मार्ग चुनना. उनकी साड़ी बाते मेरे उप्पर से जा रहा था.

    मैंने पूछा बाबा मुझे कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आया कृपया विस्तार से समझाइए . उन्होंने मुस्कुराते हुए बोला वक़्त आने पर तुम्हे सब समझ में आ जायेगा और फिर वो अपने ध्यान में मग्न हो गए. फिर हम उन्हें प्रणाम करके बहार आगये. पर मेरे दिमाग मे उनकी हिन् बात चल रही थी मुझे कोण सा मार्ग चुनना है.

    हम वहां से अपनी गाड़ी के पास गए और घर की तरफ चल दिए इन सब में कब शाम हो गया हमें पता हिन् नहीं चला . मुझे घर पे छोड़ कर ड्राईवर गाड़ी ले कर चला गया.

_

----------


## Loka

अपडेट बहुत धीमे आ रहे है, कृपया जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट देवे |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_भाग -२६

          मै घर पे गया और अपना हाथ मुह धोया और अपने कमरे में जा कर विचार करने लगा की क्या होने वाला है आगे. कुछ हिन् देर मे सोनाली और रुपाली मेरे कमरे में आये और मेरे चेहरे को देखते हिन् जान गए की मेरे दिमग में कुछ चल रहा है . वो मेरे पास आये और बोले क्या हुआ , मैंने जो जो आज हुआ था उन्हें बता दिया जिसे सुन कर वो भी कुछ देर के लिए परेशां हो गए. पर बाद में वो शांत हो गए की जो हो गा वो देखा जायेगा.उनके अन्दर का आत्मविश्वास को देख कर मेरा भी हौसला बढ़ा. इसके बाद हम सभी ने मिल कर भोजन किया और सो गए आने वाले कल को झेलने के लिए.

          आगली सुबह मै उठा और चुप चाप उसी झील के किनारे चला गया , इस बात को मैंने सोनाली और रुपाली को भी नहीं बताया क्योंकि मई उन्हें किसी मुसीबत में नहीं डालना चाहता था.वहां जा कर मैंने जोर जोर से अंशिका को पुकारना चालू किया , कुछ हिन् देर में वो आ गई और बोली,आखिर तुम आ हिन् गए . मै जानती थी तुम जरुर आओगे मेरा प्रेम तुम्हे मेरे पास लाएगा . उसकी इस बात को मैंने सुना और बोला मई तुम से प्रेम नहीं करता और यही बताने तुम्हे यहाँ आया हूँ.इतना सुन कर वो आग बबूला हो गई और अपने रक्षसी रूप में आ गई और बोली अगर तुम मेरे नहीं हो सकते तो मै तुम्हे किसी और का नहीं होने दूंगी.

          इतना कह कर वो मुझ पर हमला करने लगी , उसने मुझ पर आग के गोले फेकने चालू किये मै किसी तरह उन से बचने कि कोशिश करने लगा , पर अचानक एक आग का गोला मेरी तरफ आ रहा जिससे मै नहीं बचने के लिए समय नहीं है मेरे पास. तो मैंने अपने दोनों हाथ अपने चेहरे के सामने कर दिया ताकि कम चोट लगे. पर ये क्या वो गोला मुझ से टकराया पर मुझे उससे कोई नुकसान नहीं हुआ. तब मुझे पता चला ये शिव जी की कृपा है.

          अब मै उन गोलों को हाथ से रोकने लगा और उन्हें वापस अंशिका की और फेकने लगा.जिससे वो बौखला गई और अपना प्रहार और तेज़ कर दिया और वो अचंभित थी की मै ऐसा कैसे कर रहा हूँ . नहीं उसके प्रहार को रोक रहां हूँ बल्कि उसके अस्त्र को उसी के खिलाफ प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ.उसने अब आग के गोले फेकना बंद किया और और अपनी आँखे बंद करके कुछ मन्त्र पढने लगी.

          ये क्या एक बड़ा सा अजगर वहां प्रगट हो गया और अंशिका ने जैसे हिन् उसे आदेश दिया वो मेरी और बढ़ा मै वहां से भागने लगा पर मेरी स्पीड उतनी नहीं थी उस सांप ने मुझे अपने कुंडली में जकड लिया और धीरे-धीरे अपनी गिरफ्त और कसने लगा. कुछ हिन् समय में मुझे ऐसा लगने लगा की मेरा दम घुट रहा है. फिर मुझे लगा की अब मै नहीं बचूंगा. फिर अचानक मुझे याद आया की मुझे शिव जी का आशीर्वाद प्राप्त है तो मै उन्हें  हिन् याद करने लगा और महा मृतुन्जय मंत पढने लगा . कुछ हिन् देर मेर वो सांप धू धू करके जलने लगा और गायब हो गया पर मुझे एक खरोच तक नहीं आया.

_

----------


## The White hat Hacker

_
          इसे देख के अंशिका का पारा और चढ़ गया उसे यकीं हिन् नहीं हो रहा  था की एक एक करके उसे सारे प्रयास विफल हो रहे थे.उसने बोला कोई बात नहीं  अभी तक तो तुम बाख गए पर आब मै और मेरे भाई एक साथ हमला करेंगे.इतना बोल कर  वो वहां से गायब हो गई.

          मै जल्दी से वहां से निकलने के लिए गाड़ी पे बैठा और घर की और तेज़  गति से जाने लगा.घर से कुछ हिन् दुरी पे ऐसा लगा जैसे मेरी गाड़ी हवा में  उड़ रही है मैंने निचे देखा तो सच में मै हवा में था. मैंने आव देखा न ताव  कूद गया निचे. कूदने से मेरे सर और हाथ में चोट लगा.फिर भी मै घर की और  भागने लगा, पर मेरे सामने अंशिका और उसका भाई थे. उसके भाई ने बोला अभी भी  वक़्त है मान जाओ वर्ना बहुत पछताव गे . मै वहां से भागने लगा पर वो मुझ पर  हमला करने लगा. मेरे उप्पर उन्होंने तलवारों की वर्षा करा दी मेरी किस्मत  थी की मै बाख गया. और किसी तरह घर पहुँच गया.

          पर ये क्या वहां पे कोई नाही था , मैंने पूरा घर छान मारा पर कोई  नहीं मिला , फिर मुझे पीछे गार्डन से किसी के चीखने की आवाज़ आई , मै उस और  दौड़ा वहां देखा तो सोनाली के पिताजी के सर से खून निकल रहा था और सोनाली  भी घायल थी और रुपाली भी नज़र आरही थी और वो उनकी रक्षा करने की कोशिश कर  रही थी.पर उसके पास उसकी कोई खास सक्तियाँ नहीं थी इसलिए उसे भी काफी चोट  आई थी .

          ये देख कर मेरा गुस्सा इतना बढ़ गया की मै बता नहीं सकता . मेरे  पुरे शरीर से ऐसा लगा की आग निकल रहा हो  मै दौड़ कर उसनके सामने गया और  उन्हें बचाने की कोशिश करने लगा. वो दोनों भाई बहन हमला पे हमला करते जा  रहे थे. अब मेरा गुस्सा और बढ़ने लगा मेरे शारीर से निकलने वाली गर्मी और  बढ़ने लगी और इतनी बढ़ गई की आग का रूप धारण कर ली , अब मेरे शरीर  से आग  निकलने लगा और धीरे- धीरे मै हवा में उड़ने लगा और उस आग से उन पर हमला करने  लगा , मुझे नहीं पता की ये शक्तियां मुझ में कहाँ से आई  और  मै उनका  प्रयोग कैसे कर रहा था. उस समय तो मुझ पर क्रोध सवार था.

          मेरे इन शक्तियों ने उनको भी चौका दिया, फिर उन्होंने भी अपने  हमले तेज़ कर दिए . और जैसा की उन संत ने कहा था मै उन दोनों की शक्तियों के  सामने जायदा देर तक टिक नहीं सका. और बेहोस हो कर गिर गया.

          कुछ देर में जब मुझे होस आया तो देखा की वो तीनो हवा में उड़ रहें  है और बेहोश है. और दोनों भाई बहन हस रहें हैं. उन्होंने बोला अभी भी वक़्त  है अगर तुम मेरी बहन से विवाह कर लो तो मै सभी को छोड़ दूंगा. अब मै विवश  हो गया था मेरे पास कोई रास्ता नहीं था. मैंने उनकी बातो को स्वीकार कर  लिया और बोला की जिस आप बोलेंगे वैसा मै करूँगा पर मेरी भी एक शर्त है की  पहले मै सोनाली से विवाह करूँगा जैसा मनुष्यों में होता है उसके बाद रुपाली  से और अंत में अंशिका से. उन्हें इस बात से कोई आपत्ति नहीं थी . उन्होंने  तीनो छोड़ दिया और देखते हिन् देखते उनके सारे घाव भरने लगे और आंशिक अपने  पुरने रूप में लौट आई और दौड़ कर मेरे गले लग गई.

          कुछ हिन् देर में रुपाली और सोनाली को भी होश आ गया और मैंने  उन्हें सारी बात बात बता दी जिसे सुन कर तो पहले वो चौकी पर बाद में मान  गई. मैंने राक्षस राज से विनती की की रुपाली की शक्तियां उसे लौटा दें  उन्होंने ऐसा हिन् किया.

          कुछ हिन् दिनों में सोनाली से मेरा विवाह हो गया जैसा मैंने बोला  था समाज के सामने वो मेरी पत्नी थी.कुछ समय के बाद रुपाली और अंशिका से भी  मेरी शादी हो गई पर उनके लोक में जाकर और उनके पीछे भी कुछ कहानी है पर वो  कभी और. 

          इसके बाद तो आप लोग जानते हिन् है की तीन – तीन बीवियों को  सम्हालना कितना मुस्किल का काम है और  उसमे से दो के पास कई सक्तियाँ भी  है. 


__समाप्त_

----------


## shriram

> भाई यहाँ आपको २ ४ रीडर और responcer  तो मिल रहे हैं , अनीता जी की हिम्मत देखो जिन्होंने इतने नावेल दाल दिए और किसी ने नोटिस तक नहीं किया।  
> 
> 
> माफ़ कीजियेगा आपने भी नहीं l 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यहाँ तो नेकी कर दरिया में डाल वाला हिसाब है


अनिता जी का नावेल कहां है जी ?मुझे उसका लोकेशन बताने की कृपा करें जी ।आभारी रहूंगा जी आपका ।

----------


## anita

> अनिता जी का नावेल कहां है जी ?मुझे उसका लोकेशन बताने की कृपा करें जी ।आभारी रहूंगा जी आपका ।



https://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=125

इस कड़ी पे जाए 

आपको उपन्यास ही उपन्यास ही मिलेंगे

----------


## shriram

बहुत ही सुन्दर एवम रोमांचक कथा थी भाई ।पढ़ कर आनन्द  आ गया ।सबसे सुंदर बात यह रही कि बंधुवर आपने समय -2 पर अपडेट देकर कहानी को पूरा कर ही दिया ।अन्यथा कई सज्जन शुरुवात तो कर देते है , फिर बीच मे पूर्णाहुति किये  विना ही मंच पटल से , बिना किसी को सूचित किये ही , लम्बे अंतराल के लिए अंतर्धान हो जाते है । उन लोगो की अधूरी रचनाओ को पढ़कर बड़ी ही झुंझलाहट होती है ।पढ़ने में लगा समय एवम श्रम दोनों बेकार होते हुए महसूस होता है ।आपने ऐसा नही किया मान्यवर इस लिए आपकी इस बढ़िया कहानी को पूर्ण रूप से पढ़ कर आपका अभिनंदन एवम बंदन करता हूँ ।आगे भी आपके लेखनी से निकले कथा रस के आस्वादन के लिए प्रतीक्षारत रहूंगा ।
जय जय श्री सीताराम ।

----------


## shriram

> https://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=125
> 
> इस कड़ी पे जाए 
> 
> आपको उपन्यास ही उपन्यास ही मिलेंगे


ये location तो खुल ही नही रहा है जी ।इस पर click करने पर कोई रेस्पांस नही आ रहा है ।पुनः मदद करें ।

----------


## anita

https://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=125

कृपया अब देखे इसे 

क्षमा चाहती हु

----------

